# Day-Old Bread/Buns



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Just passing this on. 

Friends of mine went to a flea market where a guy was selling day-old bread and buns out of a full-size pickup for $1.00 per package. They dropped off three packages of rye bread on the way home. In a local supermarket it is over $3.00 loaf.

I suspect this guys buys directly from a bakery for maybe ten cents a package, so that's a 1,000 percent markup. The bakery likely lets him use their plastic trays on a return basis.

If you have a bakery nearby and a place to resell it, something to be considered.

Trivia: How do they know something has been at a retailers for a day? The wire ties are color coded.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

There is a bakery outlet about 30 miles from me that sells "old" bread for $10 a rack (over a hundred "pieces"); When I got 3 racks I figured even with gas it was less than 15 cents a package. There was lots of buns, but also a good amount of the pricey bread and regular bread plus some sweets. I got it for poultry food, but a lot of it turned out to feed people, both me and neighbors. Lasted most of a winter. Most was still within the "sell by date" when I got it. Wish I was closer to get more, or a better vehicle to make the trip.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Ken, that sounds like a very cool idea.

FWIW, my uncle buys day olds to fatten hogs. At the only place he can buy day olds, they required him to sign a form saying the stuff was for livestock feeding only. Not sure if this was a formality or liability thing, but he still had to sign it. He told me that the workers could care less what he did with the stuff.

On the other hand, 90 cents a loaf is a super profit margin. If I found a deal like that at a flea market, I'd be tempted to buy 5 loaves, and then some.

As well, lots and lots of what my uncle buys is still before the expiration date. It is quite unbelievable the expensive stuff he gets, like expensive donuts and snacks that sell for $4 in the store. Last fall, he once covered an entire picnic table with $4 boxes of snacks, 10 deep...meaning that 1/2 the load he bought was expensive stuff. Only 3 boxes out of 200 were out of date.

If a person could find a supplier of day olds, and resold at the right venue, a fortune could be had.


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

An auction in our area frequently has breadstuffs. I buy it for the powdered donuts-the catfish in my pond LOVE them! I can get a box (10-12 bags of donuts) for 1-3 dollars, depending on the crowd.

anette


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

There are a couple of retail stores for local commercial bakeries. Bread close to the sell by date is about 1/2 what the grocery store charges. Bread past the sell by date is $2 for a shopping cart full, but all the wrappers are slashed, since it is sold for livestock feed.

I can't see anybody buying it at the swap meet if they can go directly to the bakery's store and buy it there. Maybe they would give you a deal if you bought a whole bunch of it.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I've made a lot of french toast with old bread. I could never tell the difference.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Once in a while we get it from the bakery thrift store, $8 a rack. Two racks will pretty much fill a pickup bed. The animals all love it. During bear season, they are always out because it is all in bear baits.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I wish I could buy bulk bread from some of y'all! I haven't found any deals like that around here.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

therunbunch said:


> I wish I could buy bulk bread from some of y'all! I haven't found any deals like that around here.


I found this for Wonder Bread, it gives outlets within 50 miles. Of course, we are 155 miles from the closest store. I suppose other popular bread brands have similar sites. 

http://www.bakeryoutlets.com/storelocator.asp

One outlet tries to sell us a little bag full of loaves to feed geese in the park. No, we want a bunch. Oh, then pull around back and we'll let you load up a rack. Be sure and tell them it's for hogs or something, they don't want people eating it.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

If they catch you reselling it here, you will be fined and it will ruin it for the folks that use that day old bread as feed supplements for their cows and other animals..... jmo


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

Our local day old bread store mysteriously closed down with no notice this month. I don't understand why; they were always BUSY!


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

ladycat said:


> Our local day old bread store mysteriously closed down with no notice this month. I don't understand why; they were always BUSY!


The one closest to me in a 'burb also closed without notice. Worked out better for me (waistline) I learned how to grind grain & bake whole wheat bread.
Most flea markets in our area won't let you sell commerical bakery items just farm produce. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------

